# Pooch PFDs: Why Your Dog Needs a Life Jacket



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> Dogs are known to be avid swimmers, but it's important to outfit your pup with a pooch PFD. Plus, we give your our picks for the best dog life jackets.
> 
> One of the key deciding factors to where we camp during the summer is the quality of the leash free zone available to vacationing pooches. One of our favorites has the most amazing beach for ball-throwing and better still, a large cap rock where sticks can be tossed for dogs that love to feel the air between them and the water before splash down. During one visit when our big black lab Chase jumped in to fetch a stick and just kept on swimming, out past the target and seemingly towards an island a couple miles out. It took a lot of frantic calling to get his attention and ultimately turn him back towards shore, but such is the nature of the water-loving pooch that seems compelled to paddle to exhaustion
> 
> ...


Read more about the Pooch PFDs: Why Your Dog Needs a Life Jacket at PetGuide.com.


----------

